# Bluewater fly fishing from a kayak



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think the main challenge you'll have is stripping line and casting effectively with loops of line in your lap - theres a high chance the line will get caught around something.

i know a few guys wave the wand around (Patwah is a noted wand waver in the estuaries) but not sure how many have taken it offshore chasing pelagics.

As long as you can get reasonably close for a cast I think you'll be OK, just don't expect to be firing out 30 metre casts. you'll also need a flyrod holder (scotty make these) as the flyrod wont fit in a normal flushmount or ram holder

Good luck with it


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been thinking about this too for the longtails off caloundra. Provided you can get close enough to them, then flicking an eye fly would have to be dynamite. Stopping it would be an altogether different thing though!!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Indiedog... Done a lot of trout fishing in the Snowies, and not long after introduction to kayaks, I tried casting from the SIK... this I found most frustrating... I wanted to stand up and belt out a reasonable cast, but that would be funny. When tailor were on, I caught some at Scarby, and also wolf herring... but when the latter heads towards you, stripping line just isn't fast enough. I found myself in some ridiculous situations, enough so that I decided to troll white Lefties Deceivers from an old Alvey, and actually landed most of the fish hooked. Around the same time, another kayaker of 64lb jewie fame (Chris Howell) introduced me to soft plastics for snapper, and I drifted away from the flies and into another world.
Not much of a help, but the white lefties seemed popular with the fish, and yes, Davie G, stripping line onto the lap creates great fun but only if your sense of humour can stand the strain. I never actually got to have a freshly caught fish in amongst the stripped line, but I guarantee you, I was immensely aware of the possibilities.
Good luck in the bluewater.. Jim


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Indy, I have tried it and think you will face two problems.

1) Height above the water. Unless you are a really proficient caster you are going to struggle casting while seated. I suggest you practice at the oval before heading out

2) from a seated position I don't think you will be able to strip the line in fast enough to entice a pelagic type species consistently. Probably opt for a two handed strip with the rod tucked in underneath your armpit

If you do decide to give it a go, take a towel with you to put over your midriff / upper legs to try and keep the line from snagging on anything.

Good luck


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I fly fish a fair bit and can relate to all the problems associated doing it from a yak. A shooting head is probably the best option as you don't need alot of line out the tip to be able to shoot. I have found my best distance has come using my Teeny 350 grain fast sinking fly line when I have got the timing right. Endless false casting from a yak with the fly hitting the water behind you is a quick road to frustration . If you can get away with shooting line on you first backcast then launch into your forward cast this will save time and energy especially if you are chasing tuna. I found stripping the line in leaving about 4-6 m out the rod,roll cast to get it on the surface and quickly backcast before it starts to sink,shoot line high and haul on your forward cast. I've always had a stripping basket in my lap for line control. It is a pain in the ass !!! I'm lucky if I can cast half the distance in the yak compared to on land. I dare say if you had a Hobie PA (aircraft carrier) you could stand up. I haven't fished offshore yet let alone fly fished offshore so I'd imagine less than flat conditions will add another dimension. If your fishing deep there's nothing wrong with feeding line out by wiggling the rod tip after you have cast but you need to keep in touch with the line incase it is picked up on the drop. Being familiar with the lines sink rate and a leader/fly set up that doesn't lag behind the sinking line creating a belly is also important. Stripping fast enough is an entire new ball game. Pat.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Indie

some good advice already
my own would be to invest in a stripping basket or make one
it wil avoid tangles both when casting and when hooking/fighting fish

I find the turbo spey cast best when seated in my yak and trying for distance

yak swoffers also tend to prefer longer rods i.e. 9'6" rater than 9'

Good luck its a lot of fun

Nick


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Great responses there guys, thanks. Sounds like I might just be dreaming up new ways to frustrate the crap out of myself. :lol: God knows I need more of 'em.
> 
> I'm not sure yet as to the style of casting that I'll employ most often. I can see the usual false casting could cause grief so will experiment with roll casting and even just drifting the line/fly out there. The type of retrieve is also open to experimentation. This past year the tuna were mainly caught on paused lures and worked plastics so a quick retrieve isn't the only option. I think a twitched fly in the right area could be dynamite.
> 
> It'd be a pretty good buzz to land a pelagic on a fly. Any idea how to guard against mackerel teeth?


knottable wire


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

"knottable"....Is that 2 tts, or one.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> "knottable"....Is that 2 tts, or one.


tts?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > "knottable"....Is that 2 tts, or one.
> ...


Triple tequilas. Yuuur a tad hyper tonite lad. Ya need to sittle doon.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


not hyper
not tequila
not tts

http://www.aquateko.com/Knot_2_Kinky_Ti ... re_s/1.htm
knottable wire
see?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Or you could invest in a PA which allows you to stand and cast (or even pee if you need to)

Happy days


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > "knottable"....Is that 2 tts, or one.
> ...


or gtfo?


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm no expert but I have done a fair bit in the dams and estuaries. No offshore.

To get quick casts out a lot of people will use a line rated one over what the rod specifies. Eg. 8 weight use a nine weight line.

If your chasing longtails clear intermediate cause you'll be chasing them on or near the surface.

I cast out to the side about half way between vertical and horizontal.

I load the rod up when picking the line off the water to help get a quick cast out.

I also like to sit side saddle but this doesn't work if you want paddle up to a school of fish a quickly fire off a cast.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

tie n fly up at mooloolaba will be able to help you out. I have found shoping with them great as they realy know their stuff and are more than happy to share info/techniques to get you onto fish.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

the basics
get these right and the rest will follow


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

this one is also very good






notice the practice rod he uses from 1:35 onwards
i do this at home (and at work after 5pm - ssshhh!) to keep my arm in as it were

and theres a modified turbo spey/water haul (as Morsie advised you) at 7:02 to 7:10 ;-)


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good choice the Outbound. Has had alot of discussion on various forums especially the australiansaltwaterflyfishing forum which I recommend yuo have a look at if you haven't already. I'm always keen to practice from the yak so if your ever up this way give us a call and get out for a fish. I just started 2 weeks holidays tonight so will be flinging some flies for bass in the coming days. Cheers Pat.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Gday Indie
for tuna,bonito etc any line with a floating running line/sink tip or straight through floating setup is ok
remember youve got 10 foot of leader on the end which will sink with the appropriate fly such as a candy or clouser.
remember not all fish are on the top there are usually good fish cleaning up the scraps underneath.
the floating running line lets you strip the line over the side if you want or just put a towel over your legs and lap
and it acts as a stripping basket.
as you know it can be easy to get close to the schools at times although RedPhoenix and I had a memorable day
a few years back when we chased a school round Moreton Bay for a few hours (20km we covered wasnt it Leigh
the poor bloke had to go and buy an AI he was so traumatised and I couldnt walk for 2 days)
Ive never had to cast huge distances because of the yak stealth factor and any of the good weight forward lines
like the Rio outbound or shooting head style will work ok otherwise you can oversize your line (use a 9wt line on your 8wt)
and this will load the rod a lot quicker.
the shooting head setup lets you interchange heads from floating to sinking so that you can fish for surface fish
then change and chase snapper on the bottom or do what i often do which is take 2 reels - one with a floating line and the other a type 4 sink line
Ive found that the longer rods can work against you at times so I now use shorter rods like the Sage Smallmouth which
at around 8ft gives a bit more control when fighting fish and the casting hasnt suffered.you do have to tweak your technique
in that you have to learn to throw a bit higher in your backcast compared to standing up in a boat or on the flats
just get out there and experiment with different setups mate Ive been doing it for 6 years now and it can at times
be frustrating but when it clicks man its ever so sweet to feel the rod buck and the reel scream


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

While youre down at FishHead have a look at Peter Morses book "A few great flies and how to fish them"
its the only thing keeping me sane over here on site and should help you out


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Occy, there's no way I will get a PA. :shock: .


Clearly more interested in the noble art of Omorashi than in Fly Fishing from your yak then eh? :lol:


----------

